# Using government benefits for prepping



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Recently in the grocery store, I was in line behind two very different kinds of families. Both had carts full of groceries, and both paid with food stamp benefits. Cart number 1 had 22 cases of soda, a prime rib, a few boxes of cereal, and things like pop tarts, chips, capri sun, and a loaf of bread. Cart number 2 had boxes of pasta that had been on sale, canned vegies, soups, and sauces, dry milk, instant potatoes, some fresh veggies, and at least 2 gallons of vinegar. 

Now, I know there are situations where a family is doing just fine, but an unexpected interruption in income can really set you back. Often this means that family needs help for a short period of time. That is how I really got my wake up call to be better prepared for a financial collapse. Do you think it is possible that more and more families are facing such hard times and are making good use of the benefits they receive to stretch them further?

This brought me to another thought. My little sister recently divorced, and has been fighting cancer for several years. While it is in remission, she works and does ok. When she gets sick, working is not an option for her, and the lack of a steady job makes it near impossible for her to build a career and work into decent paying positions. This means while she is sick, she receives food stamps for her and her two boys. Even while she is working, she still qualifies for benefits but has refused to use them. I have been on her to start building a food storage and be better prepared. I don't feel it is wrong for her to use the benefits she qualifies for through no fault of her own even while she is able to work, so she can free up some of her income to provide things like medical preps and food storage. I have paid into taxes that provide government benefits for a very very long time, and I would rather see people like my sister trying to build a future than the fool who used my tax money to buy 22 cases of soda and a prime rib w/ seafood dinner. 

Haven't we paid enough int a broken system that is doomed for collapse, and should we think about taking back what we can out of this system before it is gone completely?


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

So wait, are we upset over the use of the food stamps or the choices that the people on the program made? I can't believe that people would waste my tax dollars on Pasta, that they can make from flour and eggs, those fools. So do I get to look down on both families?

Sorry, I don't care what they use the money for. Whether they buy 22 cases of soda (which would be a site to see in a cart) and seafood or they buy bulk dry milk and beans. 

I care that the program is abused and many people should get off their duffs and get to work, but as long as we send money overseas to Israel and Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, I am glad there is a program to help people here.

I have paid into my taxes since I was old enough to have a job that required my boss to pay me above board. While I was in the Marines I knew families that were using programs. Right now I know that there are families using programs that might be able to benefit from some sort of class or training on how buying in bulk and scratch-made will help that dollar (be it food stamp dollar or hard earned dollar) go a lot further. But it is not my place to judge what they do with their resources.

I had a friend that was so upset over people on food stamps and yet he was an ardent supporter of sending tax dollars to Israel, had the "I stand with Israel" bumper sticker and would bicker with you until blue in the face how we need to back up Israel. Now, I would rather see Americans helped first before anyone else. Call me a patriot or whatver, but until we stop sending money overseas to nations that have 'free healthcare' for THEIR citizens, I don't see a problem with helping Americans get food.

I would support some sort of commodities programs that dealt with flour, butter, beans and such, but with the people today and the failure of the 'working mom/dad' from the 80's until now, many people might need some classes on how to prepare food.

I understand what you mean about people that qualify for the programs yet choose not to. Part of that is the disdain and stigma that has been attached by people that look down upon folks that need a hand up. If I couldn't find work, and had exhausted all sources of income, I wouldn't hesitate for a second to use a program to make sure my kids had food. I have paid into the systme for 20+ years without using and I wouldn't feel ashamed in my time of need to utilize every option I had. 

So, I don't know. I think that I would rather support all the 'fools' and not berate them or judge them. But I guess that might just be me.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I think the OP mentions the two different carts to demonstrate one person buying things that can be stored in the pantry, and the other person buying for immediate consumption. Kind of an ant and grasshopper thing.

I'm not going to suck the government teat if I don't need to, even if I've paid for it. I was raised that "being on the dole" is an embarrassing thing that you want avoid if you can. So, no, if I'm not going to Social Services with my hand out. That's for people who need it. I have another word for people who take who don't need it, but I won't say it.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Jenifer - that is exactly what I was pointing out! I'm not judging either of them for being on food stamps. I have been there done that, and when I did, it never occurred to me till I was working to prevent it from happening again that I could have made better use of the benefits provided to me in my time of need. 

I'm still wondering if there are people who are making use of their benefits to stretch them further. I'm wondering if It would be morally wrong for me to advise my sister to continue receiving benefits even tho she is planning to return to work now that she is in remission again. For her, I don't see a way out of the endless cycle unless someone hands her a cure for her cancer or she dies, but I do see her eating better and fighting off the illness a lot better when she swallows her pride and eats healthy instead of cheap even when she can work.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

What you should be upset at is the government's illegal action. The government doesn't have the constitutional power to take money from you and give it to anyone who is not providing a good or service to the government. 

If you want to give money to someone or to a group to help people that's fine but you don't have the right to stick a gun in your neighbor's ribs and demand they do the same. Neither does the government.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I have not hidden that we have gotten food stamps, and lilth is pointing out a way we did it.

And yes I do make paste with flour and eggs.

I also got dry pasta to put on the shelf.

I have gotten off of food stamps due to buying seeds and plants with food stamps to provide more and to provide permanent along working to get off permanently.

It is a personal choice what one gets with food stamps.... I had homesteading today, locals and church members to teach how to real basics cooking from scratch.

Opening a can of sauce and putting a pot to boil and dropping post a in to the boiling water was once scratch.

Now it is opening a home-based jar sealed with at tatler lid, scooping flour, going to the hens grabbing some eggs....

Public assistance does not teach that but I urge everyone to urge others by offering to teach someone willing to learn.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It bothers me beyond belief that our tax dollars are being sent overseas when there are so many Americans that need it more. And it bothers me that people who receive govt assistance don't have the knowledge or will power to feed their families decent healthy meals.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

My family got food stamps for quite sometime while my husband was out of work. I bought the canned good, pasta (before we went gluten free), dried milk, etc- things that would last. We stocked up on meat to freeze. The benefits were a lot higher than what we "needed" to survive but when DH went back to work- we lost the benefits but couldn't quite afford to keep up on bills and keep food on the table. The stockpile helped us out because it enabled us to keep bills current and still eat reasonably.

I never thought it made sense to get expensive stuff and, in my mind, waste the money. We needed the help and since the govt was so generous I just thought it was wise to make it go as far as I could make it go.


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a friend who receives food-stamps, he combines them with sales and coupons and adds over $100 a month to his stamps.

In the original post it was mentioned about the one family with 22 cases of pop, I know exactly what I would have thought seeing that. In this area one very big scam is people buying buggies full of 12packs of pop with food-stamps, then going to a local pawn shop then they would sale the pop and get money and buy drugs with it. (it is possible that they trade the pop directly for drugs) hopefully our new sheriff will put a stop to this.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not proud to admit it but I have been on and off of food stamps since I became a single mom. I am also surprised by how well my two kids and I can eat off of the food stamps we get. I go over an hour away to the discount grocers ( you know the place with stuff about to expire or all ready expired) once a month. I also go to Costco about once a month but can usually get a ride with someone to that one. 
Most of these purchases are not shelf stable but I either can, dehydrate or freeze stuff. At any given time I have about an extra month to a month and a half of food put up from these purchases. I make most things from scratch including flat egg noodlees but sometimes buy spaghetti if its organic and Ã¼ber thrifty. But no,I don't feel guilty about having a pantry full of food then buying more with my food stamps. Should I? 
I also buy seeds to garden with, albeit I just container garden for now but at least my kids are learning what real food is. I am hoping I can buy a few fruit tree starts with food stamps to plant this spring but I don't have anywhere to plant them aside from trying guerilla gardening in a public park...
Anyway I'm a mom doing my best to keep my kids happy and healthy and without foodstamps that would not be possible right now.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am pleased that the use of seeds and plants on food stamps is getting out there. 
Strawberry plans a can be indoor containers and tomatoes can be grown indoors. I grew zucchini and till it fruitless it just passed as a normal house plant buy many.

Note indoor plants need to be hand fertilized..q tip or child's paint brush.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

With all of the money our country has (and blows on ridiculous expenditures), NO ONE in America should go hungry. 

I do however believe convenience and empty calorie foods (soft drinks, chips, etc) should not be allowed on food stamps.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just gonna do the right thing, cause it's the right thing to do, and the Lord will Bless me for my obedience.
When I stand before The Almighty, I will only give an account for one person, and that one person's actions, words, heart attitude, and life.
Mine.

I have enough on my own plate. 
I have no room or time to fuss with anyone else's plate!

Yeah, it's frustrating. I have paid into a system for 33+ years so folks can be bums.
But it's not my 'job' to be judge / jury / executioner 

At the end of the day, all I want to hear is "Well done, good and faithful servant".
This earth, is not my home.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

My thoughts? Break the beast. If you qualify, get what you can back out of it before it collapses. Use it to prep, use it to supplement, doesn't matter.

I'm an unpopular person because of my views, but I don't really care. I'm too old to worry about what people think.

I'd like to see a return to family and neighbor helping out those down on their luck, instead of relying on the government. I have no issue with the FS program and the rest of the government benefits going away. 

It's not a right.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

To answer the question, No, it would not be wrong to use the benefits to stock up, it would be the prudent thing to do and yes you should encourage her to do it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

What I do not understand is why there was not any education, even a pamphlet with ideas comparing like 

Instant potatoes in a packs ...cost serving vs fresh potatoes 5 pound seems to equal a few little packages feed 8 servings or 20 for the same price.

Or using beans and such to stretch meat....

Most places have a food bank near by why not have the attend a class there..maybe work one shift a month learning hands on.. the place already is child friendly ....volunteers ....who are already thereon site and these days have backgrounds done on them could watch any children..... adults coils feel usefully while learning or even sharing ...check might make contacts to advance their situation.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I was on food stamps I did not feel at all guilty. I had paid taxes that went into the program. My father paid taxes for decades. If you qualify, take it. It&#8217;s not charity, especially for someone who is also working.

As for what is in someone&#8217;s grocery cart, you really don&#8217;t know their situation. It is possible that a friend gave the shopper some money to buy the soda. Most people could not buy enough food for one month on what they give you for food stamps, let alone adding cases of pop. But I digress.

I&#8217;m getting ready to work with a group that aids people in dire straights. One of the big problems they face are kids coming out of &#8216;the system&#8217;. Foster care in a facility or even homes who have no survival skills. Nobody ever taught them how to do laundry, clean, cook, etc. These are people who will typically not understand what food they need to stay healthy and will buy high carbohydrate, high fat foods. They can&#8217;t cook and are doing well to make sandwiches. They really don&#8217;t know that an apple is better for you than a bag of chips. They have a hard time figuring out how to budget. And they have children and can&#8217;t pass good skills on to them.

It bothers me, so I&#8217;m being a part of the solution rather than just griping.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm stumped as to how you fit 22 cases of soda into a grocery cart!!!

I have paid a lot of taxes over the years and never used social service benefits. I also hate the fact that our tax dollars go to support nations that offer free health care for their citizens and we don't have it for our own citizens.

Regardless, I am grateful that we live in a nation that offers a support system to people in need and would encourage anyone to utilize the safety net, if they needed to. No one should ever starve in America.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What is purchased with food stamps is dictated by the government. A couple of years ago, I saw a young man with two boys and he was buying eggs. He had a dozen eggs in his hands and I pointed out that the store (Kroger) had the 18 count eggs for less than the 12 count carton. He said, yes, but I have to buy this size.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

To my way of thinking there is a big difference between a hand up and a hand out. There are a lot of people who need help for a short time or low income people who need help indefinitely. 

Then there's the deadbeats who live off the rest of us with no intention of ever working. When they use up their food stamps, they are first in line at the food pantries.

And then there are the worst of the worst who take every benefit they can and then sell or trade it for drugs. Their children go hungry because their food stamps have been stolen by their parents for drugs. 

When we were foster parents to teenagers, one of the stated goals was to teach independent living skills. DHS actually provided us a workbook to guide the process. We did a lot of "what if" discussions to help them learn to solve problems. We also told two of the kids that we would continue to "parent" them after they aged out of the system and to not hesitate to call for advice and assistance. 

Our local high school seniors have to take an independent living class that teaches budgeting, CPR and other life skills. Its a requirement for graduation. One project assigns partners and then provides them with an "income" amount and sends them on a quest to "rent" an apartment, "pay" utilities and "buy" food and gas. 

If you receive WIC assistance, you are required to do education on nutrition. I got WIC for foster babies for several years and was amazed at the total ignorance of some of the women in the group. In my opinion several of them were unfit to care for themselves let alone a child. WIC provided handouts with recipes using the foods you could get with WIC.

Anyone who has half a brain could find the answers on budgeting, nutrition, etc. on the Internet, at any public library or county extension office.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

To clarify, I was not trashing good foster homes. But there are those who &#8216;farm kids&#8217; and do the bare minimum of offering a bed and sending them to school.

As you pointed out (my sister also received WIC for awhile), WIC is different from food stamps and you have to attend a class on cooking and basic skills. Sad but true, many of them needed it. Also, WIC limits you to what you can buy specifically, like you can buy cold cereal, but not oatmeal. You can buy this milk, but not that milk. You can buy peanut butter. It is tied to commodities.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Reading some of these comments, I am simply amazed at how misinformed some people are about the food stamp program and how often it gets confused with other programs like WIC and the food banks.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I was on food stamps and received WIC as a young, single mother. The WIC program really took some work to figure out exactly how to combine the products to get the maximum amount of food allowed on the checks. Often, it meant buying much more expensive cheeses or cereals instead of cheaper, but just as nutritious foods. It's not really based on commodities, but on nutritional content. Hot cereal is allowed, but only the high iron varieties...oatmeal isn't high in iron. WIC had mandatory classes on nutrition and stretching food dollars. I still have a couple very handy manuals with recipes for made from scratch hamburger helper and other inexpensive replacements for more expensive (and less nutritious) convenience foods.

Food stamps had no real restrictions and I felt the amounts allowed for a family were quite generous. That was back in the day of using actual paper food stamps. When I finished nursing school and went to work, I no longer qualified for fs, but had over $1,000 saved up by then, and was able to feed my family for over 6 months more, as well as add to my storage pantry. We certainly didn't go hungry, and we did buy food plants and seeds to increase our long term food production.

Lilith, it's only my opinion, but I'm with you on encouraging your sister to use the benefits to stock up her LTS - especially now that you can buy so many good bulk foods at places like Winco and WM.


----------



## Tobycat (Dec 8, 2013)

The abuses are all around, but the need for food stamps is very real. Rather than stopping giving them since abuse is so obvious, why not permit their use only on certain things? The idea of ending them is wrong. Using them for soda pop and candy is also wrong.


----------



## ct01r (Jan 21, 2014)

Lilith, keep encouraging your sister to use the programs that are available to her. If not for her, then for her kids. I see nothing wrong with using assistance while working if one is within the guidelines. There are so many people out there that are working for sub-par wages because it's the only thing available to them. The programs can help her keep her kids nourished and yes, put something aside for the future. Good luck. Curt


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Tobycat said:


> The abuses are all around, but the need for food stamps is very real. Rather than stopping giving them since abuse is so obvious, why not permit their use only on certain things? The idea of ending them is wrong. Using them for soda pop and candy is also wrong.


While I might not personally approve of SNAP benefits being used to purchase soda, I wonder how many would also want to see tea, hot chocolate and coffee disallowed, too?

My sisters and I don't like the taste of coffee. (I don't tolerate caffeine very well, so I avoid it.) One sister will drink a Pepsi in the morning if she feels that she needs a caffeine boost.

Should only whole wheat flour and whole grain pasta be allowed for purchase with SNAP, since white flour is associated with so many health problems?

Should people be allowed to buy the basic ingredient for making candy and moonshine (sugar) with SNAP benefits?

There are homeless and quasi-homeless people who live in motel rooms without access to kitchen facilities. Should they be restricted from buying cans of Chef Boyardee or other microwavable foods?

Who would get to decide what is purchased?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> It bothers me beyond belief that our tax dollars are being sent overseas when there are so many Americans that need it more. And it bothers me that people who receive govt assistance don't have the knowledge or will power to feed their families decent healthy meals.


I know this isn't GC or politics but. . .

I don't have much less problem with the federal government giving money to foreign governments than giving it to leaches within the nation.

One, the constitution gives it the power to spend money on foreign policy but not to give it away to US citizens.

Two, sometimes in international politics you have to 'buy friends'. It doesn't make me happy but much rather spend a couple million dollars to keep a strategic military base in a "friendly" nation which offers military protection for the US than to have it spent to buy votes to keep some pol in office.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Maura said:


> To clarify, I was not trashing good foster homes. But there are those who âfarm kidsâ and do the bare minimum of offering a bed and sending them to school.
> 
> As you pointed out (my sister also received WIC for awhile), WIC is different from food stamps and you have to attend a class on cooking and basic skills. Sad but true, many of them needed it. Also, WIC limits you to what you can buy specifically, like you can buy cold cereal, but not oatmeal. You can buy this milk, but not that milk. You can buy peanut butter. It is tied to commodities.


The WIC program has kind of scared me. All the cereals are GMO based, the only allowed milk always tastes like corn. You can not buy organic foods even if there on sale for less than the Monsanto sponsored corporations brand names. I honestly think the WIC program is part of the Eugenicists scheme and an extension of Agenda21. 
I tried it for a while but half the food made my kids puke and the other half they were just plain disgusted to eat. We used to have a pet cow so my daughter only drinks raw milk. Now i pay a ridiculous amount to get just a gallon a week! I use dehydrated goat milk for cooking s lot but she won't drink that either.When she tried the WIC milk she said it tasted like it came from a corn stalk not a cow... When TSHTF milk is one area I'm not prepped in at all unless I become a cow whisperer but there only beef herds around here.
Also I know s gal that is a foster mom and she semi homesteads. Her kids are all from the city and they've all learned how to garden and milk goats. Her husband has a great paying job and they never had kids but you can tell she is meant to be mom.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

as far as I know you cant get food stamps for foster kids, you have to be able to feed your family you cant be low income and need public assistance to be a foster family and the stipend the state gives you is for food. 

my daughter and grandsons moved in with me, she had no income, baby daddy away working?, anyway we got food stamps HUGE Help, then baby daddy showed up, SLAM BAM Food stamps got pulled. Seem when daddy is living in the house even if unemployed you cant get food stamps or very little food stamps, mine went from $300.00 to $75 to nothiing a month. So heck yes if you can get them do it, yep I am pissed, and if it helps you make a food storage cupboard do it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The WIC program is based on commodities, which is why it changes so often. Dairy is supported, so you can get milk. My sister had two children eligible for WIC. Between us and babysitting two kids, there were 8 kids and 2 adults in the house. We could not drink all the milk she was getting. I would have preferred more cheese. Cereal has to have a certain amount of vitamins and iron, so since Captain Crunch sprays the cereal with vitamins and minerals, where as oat meal is minimally processed, you can&#8217;t get oatmeal. I am still thankful that there is something, and that it is used as a way to help educate the ignorant.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If I were to suddenly find myself needing to get governmental help, and was told that I could get cereal and not oatmeal, I would make arrangements, either w/the food pantry at church, or w/friends to trade w/me. I don't like cereal, never have. I eat oatmeal almost every morning. Plus, I cook w/it a lot. And, it wouldn't be for just oatmeal. It would be for anything that I had to buy, but didn't like.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

Instant oatmeal is okay, plain rolled oats are not, at least for Idaho WIC.

I've recommended to many folks that buying staples is the best use of food stamps. If folks do that, they can feed themselves and then some. If they buy processed foods they run out. You might get off of food stamps but still not be able to fully fund all your needs for a few months: if times are bad you may have put off vehicle repairs, clothing purchases, dental work, etc, and have those expenses as well when you get better work. (I've never known anyone getting food stamps without at least one adult holding down a job or on unemployment.)
I really don't see a problem with limiting products available on food stamps, as long as it's based on nutrition and not lobbying, like the WIC program is. You can't buy alcohol or deli foods, but you can buy doughnuts and soda, so the program already has some limits.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

suitcase_sally said:


> What is purchased with food stamps is dictated by the government. A couple of years ago, I saw a young man with two boys and he was buying eggs. He had a dozen eggs in his hands and I pointed out that the store (Kroger) had the 18 count eggs for less than the 12 count carton. He said, yes, but I have to buy this size.


WIC is the one with the size restrictions. I was on both WIC and food stamps 19 yrs ago when when my oldest was born. Had to buy the dozen eggs and only half gallons of milk. Even it I got both gallons at once I had to get 4 half gallons which cost quite a bit more. Same with formula sizes.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Forcast said:


> as far as I know you cant get food stamps for foster kids, you have to be able to feed your family you cant be low income and need public assistance to be a foster family and the stipend the state gives you is for food.
> 
> my daughter and grandsons moved in with me, she had no income, baby daddy away working?, anyway we got food stamps HUGE Help, then baby daddy showed up, SLAM BAM Food stamps got pulled. Seem when daddy is living in the house even if unemployed you cant get food stamps or very little food stamps, mine went from $300.00 to $75 to nothiing a month. So heck yes if you can get them do it, yep I am pissed, and if it helps you make a food storage cupboard do it.


I was a foster kid and my foster parents were given food stamps to help offset the costs of an extra kid. There was also an allowance for clothes. Once the adoption was completed all benefits were stopped because I was no longer a ward of the state.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

About 1 out of every 6 people receive Food Stamps, with 80% working either a year before or a year after getting Food Stamps.
With the number that high, the Big Food companies made sure to lobby, and lobby hard, for their products to be allowed into the program.
You can bet your bippy that Coke, PepsiCo, General Mills, Phillip Morris etc..
made darn sure that 1 out of 6 people could buy their products.
And they will never, ever, ever let go of that market..ever.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

If you want to see how the food stamp program is being abused, just work as a grocery store clerk for a month or so. (or ten years) I would see the same people month after month buying steak, lobster, all the high dollar foods...then turn around and pay cash for a couple cartons of cigarettes and a case of beer. I was working my ass off, paying my own way, thinking that maybe I could afford to add a can of tuna to my Mac & Cheese. 
The WIC program is the best one out there. It states exactly what they can buy. It's healthy food.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

There is no point in complaining about what people buy on food stamps, or even judging them for what they buy. Every body has a different opinion of what is "healthy". For my own family, healthy purchases would allow small cows and the feed to raise them to butcher/milking size. But, then someone out there would say it's not ok to use food stamps to do that (no matter how healthy it is) because I would get prime rib, rib steak, T-bones, and other expensive cuts in addition to my hamburger, milk, butter and cheese. Or, I could breed the cow and raise the calf, butcher the cow, And of course if I did this - I would be accused of selling one of them for drug money or a fancy new truck. No matter how hard you tried to use food stamps to be healthy- you are always going to be eating less healthy than the guy who produces their own food, and there is always going to be the guy who thinks it is an abuse of the system.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I wish governmental organizations would teach those that are on food stamps how to budget, stretch their food dollar, make things from scratch, cook, make their own soap, make their own cleaning products, etc... I work for our school district and it is amazing to me that so few people know how to cook or make anything for themselves. The biggest reason people are buying junk food and soda is because they have no idea how to cook with ingredients and make real food.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Astrid said:


> .... The biggest reason people are buying junk food and soda is because they have no idea how to cook with ingredients and make real food.


Unfortunately I would have to disagree with this. I have known quite a few on food stamps that buy processed food because they have no desire to learn to cook from scratch- they are just lazy. Same can be said for people that are not on food stamps, the make it yourself attitude that is so prevalent on HT isn't nearly so common in real life!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

anahatalotus said:


> I'm not proud to admit it but I have been on and off of food stamps since I became a single mom. I am also surprised by how well my two kids and I can eat off of the food stamps we get. I go over an hour away to the discount grocers ( you know the place with stuff about to expire or all ready expired) once a month. I also go to Costco about once a month but can usually get a ride with someone to that one.
> Most of these purchases are not shelf stable but I either can, dehydrate or freeze stuff. At any given time I have about an extra month to a month and a half of food put up from these purchases. I make most things from scratch including flat egg noodlees but sometimes buy spaghetti if its organic and Ã¼ber thrifty. But no,I don't feel guilty about having a pantry full of food then buying more with my food stamps. Should I?
> I also buy seeds to garden with, albeit I just container garden for now but at least my kids are learning what real food is. I am hoping I can buy a few fruit tree starts with food stamps to plant this spring but I don't have anywhere to plant them aside from trying guerilla gardening in a public park...
> Anyway I'm a mom doing my best to keep my kids happy and healthy and without foodstamps that would not be possible right now.


Hi,

If you can purchase some Dwarf fruit trees, some of them can be grown in Larger containers. I know I have grown some in larger containers and they do just fine (except you have to bring in the lemon and avocado trees in the winter or they will perish). Apples, pears, etc. are now available in dwarf sizes and some varieties are made just for container gardening.

Here is link from Stark Brothers that describes how to grow trees in containers: http://www.starkbros.com/blog/fruit-trees-in-containers-pt1/
and here is part two of the series: http://www.starkbros.com/blog/fruit-trees-in-containers-pt2/

So you may be able to grow some fruit trees without going all guerilla on the local park 

I have learned that there are a LOT of things that can grow in containers and then some are just best left alone for the ground. Keep a diary and list those that do well and those that want to pull up their pot and leave..lol..

Best of luck to you in your container gardening endeavors.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Astrid said:


> I wish governmental organizations would teach those that are on food stamps how to budget, stretch their food dollar, make things from scratch, cook, make their own soap, make their own cleaning products, etc... I work for our school district and it is amazing to me that so few people know how to cook or make anything for themselves. The biggest reason people are buying junk food and soda is because they have no idea how to cook with ingredients and make real food.



But again.. the Big Food guys make a ton of $$ from being included in the SNAP program.
They would lobbied very aggressively to keep that information from being included.
They would withhold every penny from any legislator that even suggested such a thing.

Heck.. it was Big Food that got rid of Home Ec.
Remember back when Home Ec was a must during high school?
How great it would be if that were allowed back, but no way is that going to happen either.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration side passer! I'm going to bookmark that link. Then when the discount store has any fruit trees I will try to get a few with my food stamps. They usually have plants that the other stores don't consider worth selling but really just need a little Tlc.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Last year in my area food plants were allowed to be bought with food stamps. There were signs all over the garden centers at walmart and kmart. The signs said all vegetables and the smaller fruit trees.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm, I may have to suggest to my sister who receives benefits that she would be more than welcome to raise her fruit trees on my place!! Living in subsidized apartments, they won't allow them there - but I'd be more than willing to let her have them here till she can get into better housing! I'd also teach her how to can and preserve the fruit for later use too! What an amazing idea to help her long term!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Appalachia said:


> With all of the money our country has (and blows on ridiculous expenditures), NO ONE in America should go hungry.
> 
> .


I think this is one of the wisest things that has ever been posted on any of the boards on this site. It should be repeated again and again and again......


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

chickenista said:


> Heck.. it was Big Food that got rid of Home Ec.
> Remember back when Home Ec was a must during high school?


I had never heard this before. I am going to look up the history of "why" schools dropped home ec. It make sense that $ was behind the issue though. I mean how could billions of dollars be made on junk food if people actually knew how to cook themselves? Interesting topic.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

So, I've read through this whole thread and I have a lot of opinions on food stamps but....

Our grocery store just had a big sale on soda that was buy one, get two free. So maybe the soda family was actually stockpiling too, and celebrating getting a year of soda for $20 with steak?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I find it Funny People think our Country has all this Money...
Umm people we are Running a Deficit and they Raise the ceiling all the time!

I also Find it funny that people think they are paying for these programs?
Unless you make more then trump you are barely paying for the services you use...

What your really paying in taxes is the Interest so the Government can keep borrowing money!

Food Stamps was put in place not to help the needy but to help the Farmers.
It was not intentioned for the big food industry.

But regardless of what you say if you do not see that it also acts a s a subsidies to the masses, you are blind.

Farmers,Producers,Manufacturers,Distributors and Retailers are in business to make Money. 
If sales Drop, production is Adjusted,Inventory levels adjusted, if it drops enough bankruptcy is declared... 
Food Stamps help to keep Workers Working, So spite the poor , you also spite the worker and your self in the end.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Without PELL grants, work study and food stamps (and buying, fixing and selling furniture from home), I wouldn't have made it through nursing school and become a tax payer again after my divorce, rather than a drain on the system. I worked darn hard to get off all government aid. But I'm not going to apologize for making use of what was available to me and to my family in order to improve all our lives. 

I did buy veg seeds and blueberry bushes, strawberry plants and other living, food producing goodies with some of the food stamps. 

I also shopped a lot of sales, including a soda sale where I left the store with over 20 2L bottles of soda for .10 each. I probably raised a few eyebrows paying for them with fs, but even folks on fs deserve a treat occasionally. That soda lasted over 6 months and was cheaper than Koolaid. Would it have been even better to drink only milk and water? Sure. Nobody's perfect. We always had fruits, vegies, dairy and meat first, snacks and treats on occasion. 

You can't lump every single SNAP participant together and have a full view of the picture. Yes, there is a terrific amount of waste in the system, and I'd love to see classes on nutrition, shopping for bargains, cooking, creative use of leftovers, couponing, and life skills required, along with drug testing. But I know a lot of people who are working full time in low wage jobs who need SNAP just to make ends meet.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

For us, the reason we don't offer shop and home ec is due to budget cuts. They went by the wayside along with art and music. IMHO THOSE are the classes these kids. Common sense, practical, hands on training.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

So far, I think everyone has been careful not to be jugmental or degrading on the topic. Im grateful for that! Im also glad for the ways that have been shared to to stretch the benefits and reassure me that one doesnt have to buy food just for the months they get benefits. Its ok to use the asistance to make sure you can stay on your own two feet! You guys are great! Thank you all who has or will add something positive to the disscussion! Benefits or cash aside, there are so many things in here I can use for the future!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Downhome, we all know this country is broke and making a rapid descent into chaos, turmoil, and irrecoverable damage. In fact, we may already be past the breaking point. So how do we convince the stupid in charge that things are stretched beyond the means of recovery????


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Downhome, we all know this country is broke and making a rapid descent into chaos, turmoil, and irrecoverable damage. In fact, we may already be past the breaking point. So how do we convince the stupid in charge that things are stretched beyond the means of recovery????


The only thing I can think of is scrap the whole financial system.

Go back to real money, something that can't be manipulated on a whim.

You have it or you don't, if you borrow you borrow real wealth and not a promise.

One thing all these programs have in common is they strengthen the position that this artificial system has.

Its going to break at some point for one reason or another, may be in our life time.

At that point we are all going to wish food stamps existed.

I have seen examples of people against aid, down near billegerent about it.
Then the Economy took a turn and bam... well they where now the people they hated.

Almost poetic.


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> I had never heard this before. I am going to look up the history of "why" schools dropped home ec. It make sense that $ was behind the issue though. I mean how could billions of dollars be made on junk food if people actually knew how to cook themselves? Interesting topic.


Not trying to have a thread drift here,
Most school's moved to the liberal art's,band and a second language as alts.
In my day (1980's) we had sewing, home ect and welding for the year.
I just asked my son (7th grade), he said he has a class called "healthy alternatives" for 7 weeks in the school year.
The school's are dumb-ing down the kids. And that's a different topic.:facepalm:


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Here in Kentucky, there's a huge, huge scandal brewing over food stamps and soda, as someone mentioned up thread. It's called Pop Trains or something like that. So set a dollar amount that can't be spent past for soda. And prosecute the holy living heck out of the swindlers trading pop for cash, both sides - the sellers and the buyers. Call me judgmental but yeah, I don't want people I'm giving assistance to to buy frivolous goods with it. I understand not forcing people to live all Spartan-like, but when the best meat in the store is being paid for by my tax money and I have to shop the clearance section? That ticks me off. Especially when I know it's being bought by people who are too lazy to work (and I know this because I live here and they are NOT ashamed to tell you - fourth generation welfare recipients now, and they're proud of it!) The people who really need it either can't get it or they're very frugal about what they buy. And some people who qualify won't get it because of the shame factor.

To answer the OP, I would have said a year ago that no, if she's on her feet again, she shouldn't do it. But now? My theory is this - if I pay taxes, then by all rights, I should have first shot at any benefits handed out. And if I need help and qualify for it, even if that help is to build my pantry? Heck, yes. I'd have a hard time convincing hubby to do it, but the way I see it, at least I'd know where my money was going. Right? 

She's just loaning the money to the government to do whatever with. (They're actually stealing it from her.) So by using her allotment of food stamps, she'd be reclaiming what was rightfully hers. That works for me.


----------



## han_solo (Aug 31, 2014)

On the soda sale stuff what if a family drinks soda but not much buys it on sale. That can last that family a few weeks . I know most families would not do that but i am sure some has. So then that is saving money(food stamps)


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

han_solo said:


> On the soda sale stuff what if a family drinks soda but not much buys it on sale. That can last that family a few weeks . I know most families would not do that but i am sure some has. So then that is saving money(food stamps)


Sure. And I'm sure it happens. But too many times, it's bought to trade for money or goods. And I honestly think soda should be a luxury. Back when my mother and her siblings were growing up, it was a treat. So was ice cream, oranges, and hard candy. 

I don't think I have the right to dictate to anyone that they have to buy XYZ on food stamps. BUT. When I see someone spending that money frivolously? And when I hear them joking about it, bragging about how much they get and how they're sticking it to the man? (Some of these people get upwards of $1000 a month for a family of four!) That burns me up one side and down the other. 

I _do_ think there should be restrictions, so that the focus is more on healthier food. If we taught people how to eat healthy, that would also cut the burden on the healthcare system. Instead of drinking 20 "pops" a day, drink water. That right there would go a long way toward curbing the diabetes epidemic we're facing.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Good Read: http://www.fns.usda.gov/sites/default/files/arra/FSPFoodRestrictions.pdf

It tells one side of why SNAP benefits are not being limited to healthy choices. Some decent arguments in there.


----------

